# What engine mods need to be done



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

My factory tires are 25x8-12 front and 25x10-12 rear. I want to get Mud Lite XL 28x10-12 or 14 front and 28x12-12 or 14 rear. Do I need to do anything to engine/clutch for bigger tires? I heard something about the clutch but don't know what?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Clutching - MudInMyBlood Forums

Everything you need to know is in there. Get you a cup of coffee, cold beer, or soda, whatever your pleasure, and start reading.


----------

